# Newbie



## bankofdad (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi All

Arrived back from Dubai last night after 2 day trip getting to know my new employer and having my first taste of Dubai.

Not had formal job offer yet but I'd say 95% sure. Working in Festival City.

Trying to now decide if it's what I want to do. Salary is pretty good, accommodation (likely to be in company owned apartment block in Bur Dubai), car and utilities paid for just need to get my head around things like UK Tax, National Insurance contributions etc.

I got divorced last year and my son (18) will stay in my home in the UK while he does his A Levels, so I will continue to pay mortgage etc.

Any help/advice would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

My advice is make sure your home insurance is adequate - 18 year old lad on his own - have you seen "The young ones"?

Oh and Bur Dubai - good choice, see you in Jockeys then!


----------



## bankofdad (Mar 24, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> My advice is make sure your home insurance is adequate - 18 year old lad on his own - have you seen "The young ones"?
> 
> Oh and Bur Dubai - good choice, see you in Jockeys then!


Thanks for that 

Had a walk round Bur Dubai yesterday morning didn't seem too bad - is it ok there ? Rough commuting times to/from Festival City ?

Where's Jockeys ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome and good luck with whatever you do. 

Contact me for all you need to know about UK tax issues for expats. See links in my signature below. 


-


----------



## bankofdad (Mar 24, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Welcome and good luck with whatever you do.
> 
> Contact me for all you need to know about UK tax issues for expats. See links in my signature below.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply

Going to check out HMRC website but will contact you as I usually get totally confused by taxspeak is it ok to email you ?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

DavidCoventry said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> Had a walk round Bur Dubai yesterday morning didn't seem too bad - is it ok there ? Rough commuting times to/from Festival City ?
> 
> Where's Jockeys ?


yeah it's a great area, full of normal (and older) expats, a lot of whom have been here for 20+ years. 

As for the other question - I'll let you find out!

Realistically, festival city is 20-30 mins in traffic, 10-20 without.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DavidCoventry said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> Going to check out HMRC website but will contact you as I usually get totally confused by taxspeak is it ok to email you ?



Of course. 

-


----------



## bankofdad (Mar 24, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Of course.
> 
> -


Probably being a bit thick here (I'll blame it on the jetlag) but how do I get your email address ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> yeah it's a great area, full of normal (and older) expats, a lot of whom have been here for 20+ years.
> .


He left out a bit about that place... but I am sure you will find that out on your own. Deffinatly not my cup of tea. Maybe Andy will be so kind as to show you around the place??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> He left out a bit about that place... but I am sure you will find that out on your own. Deffinatly not my cup of tea. Maybe Andy will be so kind as to show you around the place??


I was talking about Bur Dubai in general hun.....

Bloody Blondes!


----------



## bankofdad (Mar 24, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> He left out a bit about that place... but I am sure you will find that out on your own. Deffinatly not my cup of tea. Maybe Andy will be so kind as to show you around the place??


Can I ask what you don't like about it ? 

They showed me another apartment block past Mirdif City which although is only 10 mins from work seemed as if I'd be very isolated out there on my own


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxy is talking about Joclkeys, not Bur Dubai in general, trust me buddy, you're a lot better off there than in Mirdiff...


----------



## bankofdad (Mar 24, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Jynxy is talking about Joclkeys, not Bur Dubai in general, trust me buddy, you're a lot better off there than in Mirdiff...


Thanks, that's why I went back yesterday morning. Thinking about going back for a better look around if they do make me an offer and before I accept so if so would be good to meet up and find out what it's like being an expat as it's be the first time I've ever worked abroad.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

DavidCoventry said:


> Thanks, that's why I went back yesterday morning. Thinking about going back for a better look around if they do make me an offer and before I accept so if so would be good to meet up and find out what it's like being an expat as it's be the first time I've ever worked abroad.


Well we were all virgins at one time, just send me a pm (private message) when you're next around and we can take it from there. PM Elphaba too for her e-mail address...

Oh, and be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh I would much rather be anywhere else in Dubai then where I am. Dont let them stick you in Discovery Gardens 

Sorry, I was referring to Andys favorite place. I was not impressed.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DavidCoventry said:


> Probably being a bit thick here (I'll blame it on the jetlag) but how do I get your email address ?


You'd have found it by going to one of the links below my signature 

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Oh I would much rather be anywhere else in Dubai then where I am. Dont let them stick you in Discovery Gardens
> 
> Sorry, I was referring to Andys favorite place. I was not impressed.


He finally took you there? Ah sweet music between our online lovebirds   I knew the other thread would work


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Perhaps you should use Cupid as your avatar SBP?

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Perhaps you should use Cupid as your avatar SBP?
> 
> -


Like the Kenny Everett version....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Like the Kenny Everett version....



No outing!!!

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Hopefully he was referring more to the Spoonerism rather than the dress sense!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Hopefully he was referring more to the Spoonerism rather than the dress sense!


And that comment has gone whooshing over the heads of 90% of our posters 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well at least 3 of us understood it eh?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Brains and beauty


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannysigma will understand, although am sure our American cousins will not have a clue


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Brains and beauty



You've seen Elph's picture then (Nowt like a bit of brown nosing!)


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I was talking about the intelligent group of three, although now you mention it 

Does she give discount in Financial advice to brown nosers?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Dannysigma will understand, although am sure our American cousins will not have a clue


hardly a surprise there then is it?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> I was talking about the intelligent group of three, although now you mention it
> 
> Does she give discount in Financial advice to brown nosers?


Are you saying we're the 3 wise monkeys?










Which is which?

Or for Elph, which is witch????


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Are you saying we're the 3 wise monkeys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elph would have to be speak no evil as she sees and hears far too much!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

And in my world the monkeys fly...

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> And in my world the monkeys fly...
> 
> -


And in ours its pigs..........


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Are those "Mind enhancing" drugs legal here? Meow meow....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Are those "Mind enhancing" drugs legal here? Meow meow....


And you'll appreciate why that had me laughing for days. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> And you'll appreciate why that had me laughing for days.
> 
> -


Oh yes, and 99% of people wont realise why.....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh yes, and 99% of people wont realise why.....


hmmmmm secrets, secrets...........:eyebrows:


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

SBP said:


> Dannysigma will understand, although am sure our American cousins will not have a clue


I got it! In fact it was through Cupid Stunt (and Friar Tuck) that I learnt what a spoonerism was.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> I got it! In fact it was through Cupid Stunt (and Friar Tuck) that I learnt what a spoonerism was.


Betty Swollocks and Mary Hinge were also fairly popular ones!! He was a Reverend apparently!!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

There was a racehorse called Jo Blob at one point....


----------

